# please help with GH info



## murf23 (Jan 16, 2011)

norditropin 5 mg / 1.5 ml   =  how many i u
               10mg/1.5  = how many i u
               15mg/ 1.5 ml = how many i u
thnx for ur help


----------



## murf23 (Jan 17, 2011)

anybody ? please .....i have a friend offering them to me but i only know how to use em as i u's .......i have no idea what to pay


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2011)

We don't discuss prices on this forum.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2011)

murf23 said:


> norditropin 5 mg / 1.5 ml = how many i u
> 10mg/1.5 = how many i u
> 15mg/ 1.5 ml = how many i u
> thnx for ur help


 

What you're typing makes no sense.  GH is dosed in ius only.  not MG.  

If you're asking for a conversion as to how many ml's of BAC to 1 vial of GH it depends on how many ius are in a vial.  1ml of BAC will yield you the amount of ius listed in the vial.  If it's a 10iu vial and you want 3ius you would simply add the 1ml of BAC and draw up .3cc's in an insulin pin.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 17, 2011)

a friend of mine has norditropin and it comes in preloaded pens and says nothing about i u 's ...it only say what i said up top so thats why im lost...i would put a pic of it up but my comp is f*kd up and has a virus i think and cant put pics up...but if u google it u will see what im askin for...it only says mg and then ml ....so he gave me a price on them but i cant pay if i dont know how many i u's ....ya know what im sayin ?


----------



## murf23 (Jan 17, 2011)

i got pics up ...can u please help me now...thnx  sry pics are small i dont know why


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know.  Victor would though.  PM him.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 17, 2011)

Norditropin comes is available in 5 mg/1.5 mL, 10 mg/1.5 mL, and 15 mg/1.5 mL.

5mg = 15iu
10mg = 30iu
15mg = 45iu


/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 17, 2011)

By the way....next to Serono, Norditropin is top shelf stuff.



/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 17, 2011)

big bump. Nordi and Sereno number 1.! sandoz also great.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jan 17, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Norditropin comes is available in 5 mg/1.5 mL, 10 mg/1.5 mL, and 15 mg/1.5 mL.
> 
> 5mg = 15iu
> 10mg = 30iu
> ...




exactly,, guys remember hgh will be seen in mg 

examples 

Tev-Tropin 5mg 15 ius - 1.5ml 
Genotropin 1.6mg MiniQuick 4.8 ius    
Genotropin 1.8mg MiniQuick 5.4 ius
Humatrope 24mg 72 ius   
Norditropin 5mg Pen 15 ius    
Norditropin 10mg Pen 30 ius


----------



## murf23 (Jan 18, 2011)

thnx very much for the help....if i toild ya what this guy was tryin to charge me u would f*kin laugh.....more expensive than gold lol....thnx again guys


----------



## ROID (Jan 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> thnx very much for the help....if i toild ya what this guy was tryin to charge me u would f*kin laugh.....more expensive than gold lol....thnx again guys



its expensive no matter who you get it from.


----------

